
Show HN: IndieWorkspace – A sneak peak at remote workspaces - jkostolansky
https://www.indieworkspace.com/
======
jkostolansky
Hi HN! Recently I’ve been looking for a way to upgrade my remote workspace
setup. And I’ve been curious about work desks of other people. So I've created
IndieWorkspace - a gallery of remote workspaces around the world. I would be
glad if you could share your setup, thoughts and feedback!

~~~
Arnt
I wrote a semi-rant on mine years ago,
[http://rant.gulbrandsen.priv.no/arnt/ideal-
office](http://rant.gulbrandsen.priv.no/arnt/ideal-office)

If your office is yours, you're free to optimise it as the years pass. Mine
has grown ever more colourless and quiet.

I'm struggling with keeping the rest of the family out at the moment. It
matters to me, not to them. I want to feel that family doesn't exist when I'm
in there. Not sure what to do.

~~~
jkostolansky
Thank you for the link, I will definitely read the post.

I agree, the family has to understand that you are at work, even when you are
at home. Good luck!

~~~
Arnt
But on the other hand, the ability to optimise the workspace is invaluable...
you may not agree with my particular optimisations, but they're optimised for
_work._ The offices of various friend of mine, by contrast, are optimised by
their employers for long lines of sight and easy reorgs.

------
jakobegger
I love how authentic the all the pictures look. True hackers :)

------
nwrk
haha, contributed

Also worth of mentions [https://usesthis.com/](https://usesthis.com/)

